# Kissy loves baths!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*She loves to get mist baths 






Don't mind my fiance talking in the background *


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *She loves to get mist baths
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My birds will tolerate a misting when it's hot but they certainly don't sit there with their wings out waiting for it, loved the video


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww little Missy Kissy is such a Doll! So cute how she spreads her wings. When you asked "you want more?" she's like "oh yes mommy! Please be sure to cover both wings evenly". So nice to see chewy's cameo too


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Kissy is adorable! Louie, Henry and Pepper do the same thing when I mist them.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank's Jill....now my Linnie fever is right up there with my parrolet, lovebird, and quaker fever....

She is sweet....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well, a lady needs to take care of her feathers 
Kissy is a cutie *


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

I wish mine would do that. Absolutely stunning!
Mine would rather splash around in my glass or in a little tub of water.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! She is so cute. Her previous owner said she liked going under the sink faucet but had never misted her so she didn't know if she would like it, obviously she does! 



PebbleCam said:



I wish mine would do that. Absolutely stunning!
Mine would rather splash around in my glass or in a little tub of water. 

Click to expand...

Chip is the same way, he is terrified of the spray bottle but when I get out his bath cup he will go in it before I even put the water in :laughing: he also loves going under the kitchen faucet!*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

So loving the mist! She tucks her head in and spreads her wings to get wet all over. Great video.


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *Chip is the same way, he is terrified of the spray bottle but when I get out his bath cup he will go in it before I even put the water in :laughing: he also loves going under the kitchen faucet!*


Yup! 
I barely get to put the little tub down before he's already in it splashing water everywhere on me. Then gives me this little innocent look! :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kissy is just as cute as can be enjoying every second of her shower. I love the way she spreads her little wings out like, "more here please!" Just adorable.*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

that is sooo darling!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Really cute! I love the way she opens her wings to get every spot misted.


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

Just watched the 'Chewy Snuggles' one, and I can't stop laughing.
It's so cute and funny!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That is as cute as can be! What a gorgeous little bird she is! Quite the display she puts on there waiting for the misting.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!! 



PebbleCam said:



Just watched the 'Chewy Snuggles' one, and I can't stop laughing.
It's so cute and funny!

Click to expand...

It's a daily struggle :laughing: if I don't snuggle her back she bite my lips!*


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *It's a daily struggle :laughing: if I don't snuggle her back she bite my lips!*


D'aaaw! :XD:


----------

